# L-Glutamine and BCAA's



## JoeR. (Mar 7, 2004)

Is it worth taking L-Glutamine if you take BCAAs?

If yes, when should I take them(together,seperate,meals?)?

Also when is best to take either?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2004)

_ Yes, it is ok to take them together. 
I think BCAA is better before training and glutamine after. _


----------



## Barney (Mar 7, 2004)

i take large amounts of bcaa's before and after training, is it pointless? or does my burn through them during training?

Thanks to your picture I am know deathly afraid of rabbits!


----------



## Barney (Mar 7, 2004)

my typing sucks


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 7, 2004)

How far ahead of my workout should I take the BCAA's?  It seems it would be fine to take at breakfast so they help digest the protein I have throughout the day.....idk

And would it be better to take the L-Glutamine like dinner, or before bed?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Barney *_
> i take large amounts of bcaa's before and after training, is it pointless? or does my burn through them during training?
> 
> Thanks to your picture I am know deathly afraid of rabbits!


_ It is not pointless. Follow what the labels says, different products, different concentrations.  I usually save my BCAA for before workout because my post-workout is already full of supplements. 

Nice bunny, isn´t it ?_


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeR. *_
> How far ahead of my workout should I take the BCAA's?  It seems it would be fine to take at breakfast so they help digest the protein I have throughout the day.....idk
> 
> And would it be better to take the L-Glutamine like dinner, or before bed?



_ IMO it is better before workout, supplementing after is fine. Before is essential to get full benefits from it. BCAA uptake insulin levels that generates more glycogen in the right place. Producing better performance while training. _


----------



## Barney (Mar 7, 2004)

I saw donnie darko, great independent film!


----------



## Randy (Mar 7, 2004)

How to use glutamine (compliments of Princes Article arsenal) 

Answering the question of how much glutamine to consume is somewhat difficult. There is not one blanket answer to cover every variable. Things to consider when determining the amount of glutamine to consume include body weight, activity level, lifestyle stress, overall health, and diet. Another variable to consider is what you are using glutamine for. Is it to prevent OTS, stimulate growth hormone secretion, help boost your immune system, or replace sugar in your post-workout drink?

To assist in preventing OTS I recommend consuming glutamine both before and after training, and before bed. Again, there are too many variables to give you an exact amount to consume. Generally five to ten grams pre and post workout, and before bed is a good place to start. If you are on a very low carbohydrate diet, you may want to consider upping this amount, especially in your post-workout drink. Glutamine can increase glycogen storage by as much as 16 percent if consumed post-workout. 4 

I have seen recommendations as high as .44 grams per lean pound of body weight. Consuming high levels of glutamine about a half an hour before a workout will leave you with a memorable experience. Upon experimenting with 30 grams of glutamine pre-workout, I experienced increased muscle volume to the point that I could no longer contract the muscle. No other supplement, including creatine, has ever given that intensity of ???pump??? before. I must warn you, however, I have had some people tell me they experience nausea when consuming large amounts of glutamine per serving (even with large servings I have personally never experienced any side effects). But, at the same time, they also said their workouts were some of the best they???ve ever had. Interestingly, while I was experimenting with larger servings (30 grams pre/during workout and 15 grams post-workout) I found it nearly impossible to get sore muscles. Normally I???m hobbling around in shear pain for four or five days following a hard leg workout; I was obviously ecstatic to be able to walk around pain-free. This experiment is hardly scientific, however, if you suffer from delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS - the intense muscle pain that occurs and peaks about 48 hours after a workout) I suggest you consider adding glutamine to your supplement routine. 

Unfortunately, like so many other topics relating to our bodies, the amount of glutamine one should take offers no black and white blanket answer. Use the above recommendations as a guide and look to your body for feedback. If you gobble down 30 grams of glutamine, then feel like you???re going to blow chunks, reduce your next serving size. If you have any nausea, or stomach discomfort start with small serving sizes and gradually introduce larger amounts.


Conclusion

Rarely in the sports supplement industry does one come across a product as diverse as glutamine. However, with flashy supplements hitting today???s market, unfortunately glutamine has to play second fiddle. But, a solid body can never be built with these flashy supplements unless a solid foundation is first laid. If you are looking for a product that prevents sickness, speeds recovery, prevents sore muscles, and stimulates growth hormone production look no further than glutamine.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 7, 2004)

Ya im thinking, taking the BCAA's with Breakfast.  Then taking a Glutamine with the meal before I work out, and with the next meal after.  Thats about 30 min before, and 30 min after.  

Thanks for the info, so many awesome articles on this forum; I cant get enough, seriously.   I wish there was a central place for these excellent excerpts and articles....


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

I prefer to take BCAA's while I'm working out.  I use ICE by Xtreme.  Its yummy too and I get some great workouts with it.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 7, 2004)

I thought BCAA' aid in completing incomplete proteins.  Thats why I was thinking take in the morning covering me for the whole day to makre sure all the protein I eat is complete, in terms of aminos.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 7, 2004)

Not really.  BCAA's consists of three AA's - Valine, Leucine, and Isoleucine.  BTW - that is only 3 of the 8 essential amino acids. 

BCAA's are used to help provide more intense workouts by increasing performance and delaying muscle fatigue, plus so many other things.

Here, check this out 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=415


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 8, 2004)

Jodi are you sure the bulk of that intensity doesnt come from the Gluatime in that ICE?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

Did you read the link?

Glutamine is not a BCAA nor is it an essential amino acid.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 8, 2004)

O I know, I was saying is that ICE also has Glutamine, along with the BCAA's.  Between both it seems like a awesome way to reduce muscle fatigue during workout, and a speedy recovery if taken after.

So now on to how much?
I could take 4 500mg pills of BCAA's and 4 500mg pills of Glutamine about 30 min before the workout.  Then 4 500mg pills of Glutamine at the next meal after my workout.


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2004)

JoeR.

I don't know about BCAA's but as for Glutamine, the info I provided above comments on how much.   I myself take 5 grams 30 minutes prior to workout and 5 grams after workout.  But as the article states it varies from one individual to another.  What is right for me, might not be right for you.  Prince takes 15 grams I believe.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 8, 2004)

I've found glutamine worthless in low doses so I just don't bother with it anymore.  Too expensive and I get enough of it in my ICE.

5-10G prior to workout and 5-10G post is SUPPOSE to be good enough.  Again, I find it worthless unless your really low bodyfat and close to ending a cut.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 8, 2004)

I've noticed a huge increase in the intensity of my workouts since I started to take ICE during them.  I think it tastes like shit though!


----------



## Randy (Mar 8, 2004)

If you get enough Glutamine in your ICE then I can understand it would be worthless in low doses, or any other dose for that matter .    I myself feel like I get less of a soreness feeling after working out hard and seem to recover much quicker after taking L-Glutamine.   It could be coincidental, but I don't think so.  I sure know many body builders that lift heavy and hard that agree.
But I'm not going to debate on it...  You either believe in it or you don't .



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've found glutamine worthless in low doses so I just don't bother with it anymore.  Too expensive and I get enough of it in my ICE.
> 
> 5-10G prior to workout and 5-10G post is SUPPOSE to be good enough.  Again, I find it worthless unless your really low bodyfat and close to ending a cut.


----------

